# Murphy's Law for Goats



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Everyone has heard about Murphy's Rules for people but I have found there are a long list of them for Goats too. Here's a couple to get it started.

1) If a goat finds a way out of its pen it will always wait until you are dressed up and headed out the door to town before trying it out.

2) While putting the above goat back in its pen it will leave a big nasty hoof print on your clean pants.

3) Once the hoof print impression has been strategically placed for maximum exposure it willingly wanders back into the pen as if nothing happened.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

A goat will always injure itself when you are about to go out of town for several days, and it will always be something that requires daily doctoring.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

A goat that has been healthy for years will always get sick when you are away on vacation requiring you to try and diagnose it over the phone. Which still ruins the trip because you just know your volunteer goat setter isn't treating it properly.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Boy, that's the truth. I "presided" over a kidding gone wrong while sitting at Charlie Goggin's two states away from my home, on the phone with the vet. Lost all three kids. My barn manager wasn't up to pulling the first kid and by the time the vet got there it was a lost cause.


----------



## Goat Vader (Mar 25, 2009)

No matter how fast you run to exit the stall, one of the kids always gets a leg, or head in there preventing you from shutting the door. 
I'm really needing a water squirt bottle.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

The new Murphy's law at my house is that if I plan to leave town my husband's job will invariably want him to come in to work while I am gone.

THE GUY IS RETIRED, LEAVE HIM ALONE!!! Can you tell this is a sore spot?


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

Once you have FINALLY goat proofed all the fencing.... one of them learns to open the latch on the gate.... grrrrrr


----------

